# Burton Proton Step Ons or SLX Boots



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Here’s the dilemma, I’d like to try the Step Ons and I need a pair of new bindings so it makes sense. I’ve had Photons, they are ok, kinda broke down quick, not the greatest fit but ok. My other choice is get the Burton SLX boots and pick up and pair of Mals or Gens. What is your personal experience? What would you do and why? 

Cheers!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Might aswell get the SLX+est stepons then. Prolly drops around newyears.


----------



## Michael Brookes (Aug 1, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> Might aswell get the SLX+est stepons then. Prolly drops around newyears.




Has there been some announcement of the SLX boots and EST Step Ons? Other than the Mine77 Step Ons (medium binding only last year) I wasn’t aware of any other options than what has been announced for November release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

I’d like to see the SLX in Boa (not speed lacing) honestly and step on. I have a feeling it will happen eventually. I did read that the Step On concept was negotiated with DC to make their boots compatible. 

I always sit back in new concepts like this to see how it sticks and let the bugs be worked out the first couple years. Looks like Burton has done that and that this system could become an industry standard. 

I’m almost ready to pull the trigger on the photon setup.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

So far I'm pretty happy with my step on and photons. I really like the convenience, power, feel, how quick these step ons initiate turns. I would totally demo them and give them a fair shot. I don't think they are for everyone but they were definitely for me. 

That being said I am not a burton boot guy. I've had a few different pairs on my day from full lace, speed lace and full boa. Always felt like there was something off about the fit for my foot. Granted some times to boots are too long come compensate for my foot width. To me my best fitting boots that I've tried were a k2 maysis. My point is if your feet aren't good with burton boots you might not want to go with this set up if your very picky. A full demo day should help and worth the money in the long run.


----------

